
What is Google doing with its leftover Nexus phones? - Anemone
Since the Pixel was debuted, the Nexus 5x and 6 disappeared from the Google Play store without any clearance sale.<p>When I heard a new model was coming, I figured then would be a good time to pick up another Nexus because its price would probably be lowered as part of a clearance move usually implemented by brands during new releases. I also expected this because of the Xmas holiday period timing.<p>Google Play support said they had no authorized resellers in Canada to recommend. I want an unlocked one, so getting one from phone companies like Bell or Rogers won&#x27;t work because they&#x27;re tied to a contract (or highly overpriced if offered without).<p>I have NO interest in buying a Pixel.
======
fanzhang
Pure speculation, but the sales rate of the Nexus 5x and 6 could have been so
low that there wasn't much inventory to dispose of when they stopped selling
it.

Have you considered options like eBay or Amazon? Oftentimes the secondary
market (even for a new phone) sees a dramatic drop on announcement of a new
model, and you can still capture gains from that. [1]

[1] [http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Screen-
Shot...](http://www.asymco.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/Screen-
Shot-2013-08-12-at-8-12-11.30.09-AM.png)

~~~
Anemone
Might have to look into that option. Most Amazon deals are US based, which
would result in extra customs/duty charges for a purchaser from Canada. I also
avoided eBay due to that and stories of people getting flawed merchandise. I
wanted to buy from a source where I could be sure it was new in box.

